# Complete Newby - Looking to buy first bow!



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ColtARCollector said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I'm completely new to archery, and just joined the forum today. I have years of experience shooting pistol, rifle, and shotgun, but never had interest in archery until now. I would like some advice as to what to buy for my first bow. I'm looking for good value meaning good quality and a fair price.
> 
> ...


Sights are MUCH more than $75.

Get the new Complete compound bows, with EVERYTHING for a starter bow.
The starter bows have MUCH more adjustment for draw length.

Problem with Elite E35 is find the correct draw length, where you shoot the most accurate. Think of the Elite E35 as a rifle where you have to swap out parts to adjust the length of pull (draw length).










So, you have to swap out a draw length module, to change the LOP (draw length for the Elite E35).
One peculiarity for the compound bow world, is 99% of manufacturers LIE to you about the size of the draw length delivered by the draw length module.

BUY hey, a ruler is a ruler. A tape measure is a tape measure. Nope, not in the compound bow world.
See that SPEED RATING thing? Manufacturers are supposed to test at 70 lbs and 30-inches of draw length.
BUT, maybe they fudge the test a little and test at 72 lbs of draw weight...
and they will install a module that is really 1/2-inch TOO LONG, but slap a label of only "30-INCHES"
when it's really 30.5-inches, so they can BOOST the speed rating and sell MORE bows.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

ColtARCollector said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I'm completely new to archery, and just joined the forum today. I have years of experience shooting pistol, rifle, and shotgun, but never had interest in archery until now. I would like some advice as to what to buy for my first bow. I'm looking for good value meaning good quality and a fair price.
> 
> ...


The RTH bows are designed for newbies,
so there are no parts to swap out, ALL of the draw length options are built into the cam system.
Completely user adjustable. Built in rotating module, so you remove a screw, rotate the draw length adjustment piece
and you can test drive a new draw length, completely by yourself. Re-install the screw, to lock down the adjustable draw length piece, for the new draw length setting.

As the draw length on the RTH bow increases, the draw weight also increases. Very convenient.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome to AT forum from SE Wisconsin. I'd recommend getting fitted at a good archery pro shop in your area. Buy used or middle of the road price range, let the high end flagship bows go until you gain more experience. What Alan said about bows with built in adjustability, I agree with. Good luck in your bow buying venture, you can always come back to the forum to get more advice, which I'm sure more will come on this post.


----------



## ColtARCollector (7 mo ago)

I appreciate the comments so far! I'm actually in Sussex, WI

What do you think about the Bear Archery bows? Should I pull the trigger on one of those? Open to other suggestions too under the $500 price point.


----------



## Coach56 (12 mo ago)

ColtARCollector said:


> I appreciate the comments so far! I'm actually in Sussex, WI
> 
> What do you think about the Bear Archery bows? Should I pull the trigger on one of those? Open to other suggestions too under the $500 price point.


What's your ultimate goal? Shoot target, hunt, competition? The RTH bows are great starter bows and could be used for hunting. If you are looking to compete, you'll probably need to upgrade later after you learn how to shoot proficiently and understand the sport and all its nuisances. I'd also suggest you take a lesson or two initially to assess your setup and get you to shoot with the correct form, etc. Sometimes used equipment can get tricky. Good luck!


----------



## ColtARCollector (7 mo ago)

My ultimate goal is to be able to hit 6 inch groups at 50 yards. At that point, I could take down a deer comfortably. Out of the 3 Bear Bows I included, which would help me accomplish that goal?


----------

